# What plant is this?



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## gunnie (Oct 7, 2004)

Compact sword?


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

some type of hygro (or at least a stem plant)


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It doesn't quite look like Hygrophila polysperma, but it is close. Its stem is a little thick and its leaves are a little short for H. polysperma.


----------



## lowcoaster (Dec 6, 2004)

It could be one of the various species of Hygrophila corymbosa---commonly called Temple plant. :?:


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

hmmm. i knew it was some kind of stem plant... it gets rather tall.

I was thinking maby some type of hygro plant... What is the correct 
care for this plant (Lighting ect),

Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Do you have pictures of it growing in your tank?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Gymnocoronis?


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

No... im sorry if i did i would have gotten alot of better pictures. 
Hopefully my cousin will let me use her digi cam.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It looks very similar to Hygrophila 'Stricta', but Shane maybe onto something.


----------



## www.glass-gardens.com (Jun 3, 2004)

It looks like a dead plant if you don't get it back in the water


----------

